# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  If I was to write a letter?

## Sir Krist

can anyone understand this? 
дорогой друг Artem,
от время,Kak ты ?
Я из работать от нет большая
Я допускать изучать русский это 
а Я из трудный мне весь усилие. 
пока 
I think I wrote correctally I'm not sure

----------


## Pravit

It is difficult for me to understand. Perhaps you could write what you mean in English.

----------


## JJ

dear friend Артём,
from time, Хау are you ?
I from to work off no she big
I to admit to study russian this
but i from hard to me it all an effort.

----------


## Aleph

> dear friend Артём,
> from time, Хау are you ?
> I from to work off no she big
> I to admit to study russian this
> but i from hard to me it all an effort.

                                        Алекс Юстасу ....
Завезли славянские шкафы .   ::

----------


## Indoorser

> dear friend Артём,
> from time, Хау are you ?
> I from to work off no she big
> I to admit to study russian this
> but i from hard to me it all an effort.
> 			
> 		                                         Алекс Юстасу ....
> Завезли славянские шкафы .

 - Which watch?
- Half six.
- Such much?!
- MGIMO finished?
- Asked!

----------


## JJ

Be serious guys, he needs help not joking.

----------


## Aleph

> can anyone understand this? 
> дорогой друг Artem,
> от время,Kak ты ?
> Я из работать от нет большая
> Я допускать изучать русский это 
> а Я из трудный мне весь усилие. 
> пока 
> I think I wrote correctally I'm not sure

 Help straight to the point (AS JJ asked)  - *Sir Krist* - except for the first line I don't get it at all.

----------


## Indoorser

> Originally Posted by Sir Krist  can anyone understand this? 
> дорогой друг Artem,
> от время,Kak ты ?
> Я из работать от нет большая
> Я допускать изучать русский это 
> а Я из трудный мне весь усилие. 
> пока 
> I think I wrote correctally I'm not sure   Help straight to the point (AS JJ asked)  - *Sir Krist* - except for the first line I don't get it at all.

 I can suppose about two last ones: - Я учу русский язык, он труден для меня и требует усилий (I learn Russian, it is difficult for me and requires efforts). Most likely, previous line means: "Я не сильно загружен работой (есть время изучать русский язык)" -- I'm not too much busy at my work, so I have time to learn Russian.
Actually, the question of Sir Krist is about how to understand English thinking, which has been reflected directly using Russian words.
The last brain teaser is "от время".  Ideas?

----------


## Sir Krist

I cant remember clearly I was very tired. 
but the first part is correct
and so is this part "I learn Russian, it is difficult for me and requires efforts"
I think I tred to say "russian is very difficult to learn" as well somewhere. 
this is a rude awakeing for me but I need this  ::  
next time I'll write what it says in english. 
the next one:
протяжении время многий иметь умереть,течение война.
through time many have died, during war. 
многий надеяться В зарабатывать гражданство B USA.
many hoping to earn citizenship in USA. 
хотя, победоносный мы воля  от...
although,victorious we will be... 
что слишком. 
that is far from end. 
how is it?

----------


## chaika

Sir Krist, it is really bad. As if you have never studied Russian but have an E-R dictionary and are plowing through it picking words for your English words. Unfortunately as you see here, it doesn't work and people can't understand you even when they know Russian.  Interested to know what dictionary you are using as многий is a very uncommon word! 
You need to do some studying (you have a textbook?), otherwise you are just providing entertainment here on the board!

----------


## TATY

It's best not to try things that are this far beyond your capabilities.
"Learn to walk before you run." 
Seriously I have never seen anything this bad before. 
Really, you must understand that you can't translate like this! 
This actually makes me angry!   
You can't just look up everyword in the dictionary. This is another language with it's own grammar rules. Words change unlike in English.

----------


## Sir Krist

I need to get a book...
I am begining to have more respect for the english language,Grammar seems very difficult, the funny thing I can understand better reading than writing.

----------


## Darobat

Yes you do need to get a book.  Russian is not an easy language.  I learned the hard way, like you. 
Да, ты нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, было тудно мне учить его.

----------


## fantom605

Darobat (or anyone else)-
  I see in your signature you have "Я учу..."  
  I have seen it as "Я учусь..." 
  What is the difference?
 -Fantom

----------


## Pravit

> Darobat (or anyone else)-
>   I see in your signature you have "Я учу..."  
>   I have seen it as "Я учусь..." 
>   What is the difference?
>  -Fantom

 Вот тебе задача!

----------


## Darobat

> Originally Posted by fantom605  Darobat (or anyone else)-
>   I see in your signature you have "Я учу..."  
>   I have seen it as "Я учусь..." 
>   What is the difference?
>  -Fantom   Вот тебе задача!

 Я не понимаю...  что проблема? 
@fantom - ся or сь indicates a reflexive verb.  I can't explain any better, so you'd have to google it.

----------


## kwatts59

> Darobat (or anyone else)-
>   I see in your signature you have "Я учу..."  
>   I have seen it as "Я учусь..." 
>   What is the difference?
>  -Fantom

 Я учу... = I am learning/studying something
Я учу русский язык - I am learning Russian language (русский язык is in Accusative) 
Я учусь... = I am learning to do something
Я учусь говорить по-русски - I am learning to speak in Russian. 
BTW. учить = "teach" if the object of the sentence is Dative, or if it is followed by an infinitive.
Я учу русскому языку - I am teaching Russian language (русскому языку is Dative) 
Я учу говорить по-русски - I am teaching to speak Russian 
Я учу учить русскому языку - I am teaching to teach Russian 
Я учусь учить русскому языку - I am learning to teach Russian 
Maybe you can also say 
Я учусь русскому языку  
Ugh, I totally confused myself.    ::

----------


## fantom605

> Originally Posted by fantom605  Darobat (or anyone else)-
>   I see in your signature you have "Я учу..."  
>   I have seen it as "Я учусь..." 
>   What is the difference?
>  -Fantom   Вот тебе задача!

 Но вы не имеете ответ?   ::    
Thanks, Darobat, that's all I needed to know. (that сь is just like ся, a reflexive) 
Thanks also, Kwatts, good explanation.   
  -Fantom

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Pravit        Originally Posted by fantom605  Darobat (or anyone else)-
>   I see in your signature you have "Я учу..."  
>   I have seen it as "Я учусь..." 
>   What is the difference?
>  -Fantom   Вот тебе задача!   Но вы не имеете ответ?     
> Thanks, Darobat, that's all I needed to know. (that сь is just like ся, a reflexive) 
> Thanks also, Kwatts, good explanation.   
>   -Fantom

 ся becomes сь after vowels. 
Most of the time.... 
-ся becomes -сь after vowels, UNLESS it is the Present Active Participle, or whatever they are called. 
Words that end -ущий or -ющий 
If you add the reflexive suffix it is always -ся, even after a vowel.
Защищающаяся - "protecting herself"
What a word. 
Also, don't get confused and think thatn й is a vowel. It is a consonant, and therefore is followed by ся. 
Не бойся - Don't be afraid.

----------


## TATY

> Yes you do need to get a book.  Russian is not an easy language.  I learned the hard way, like you. 
> Да, ты нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, было тудно мне учить его.

 Да, *тебе* нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, мне было т*р*удно учить его.

----------


## Milanya1

> Originally Posted by Darobat  Yes you do need to get a book.  Russian is not an easy language.  I learned the hard way, like you. 
> Да, ты нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, было тудно мне учить его.   Да, *тебе* нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, мне было т*р*удно учить его.

 Мне было так же трудно учить его, как и тебе.

----------


## fantom605

> ся becomes сь after vowels.

 Спасибо. Это ясно теперь

----------


## Darobat

> Originally Posted by Darobat  Yes you do need to get a book.  Russian is not an easy language.  I learned the hard way, like you. 
> Да, ты нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, было тудно мне учить его.   Да, *тебе* нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, мне было т*р*удно учить его.

 Спасибо большое, Т.А.Т.У.  Does the word preceding нужно always need to be dative?

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Darobat  Yes you do need to get a book.  Russian is not an easy language.  I learned the hard way, like you. 
> Да, ты нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, было тудно мне учить его.   Да, *тебе* нужно купить книгу.  Русский язык не лёгкий.  Как ты, мне было т*р*удно учить его.   Спасибо большое, Т.А.Т.У.  Does the word preceding нужно always need to be dative?

 Yes.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Not if it the word preceding it is a verb... but then again it is hard to get dative verbs...

----------


## Sir Krist

heres the next one I have a new dictionary....this one wont let me convert leters so I'll try to put them in to english symbols(what a mess)
and I'm sorry to those I have offended and might in  the future... 
PS where can I get a book on this? 
Ia iz americi 
should this be spelled America?why cant this be dont his way. 
uchenie russkiy  trudniy
learning russian is difficult 
Ya zhelanie v imet' chutkiy etot 
PS is there a website for russian grammar?
I am really begining to like my own english grammar lol I used to hate english in school.

----------


## kwatts59

> Ia iz americi 
> should this be spelled America?why cant this be dont his way.

 Я - из Америки.
I am from America. 
Америка - большая страна.
America is a big country. 
The ending of words changes depending on the position and use in the sentence.
Америк*а*
Америк*у*
Америк*и*
Америк*е*
Америк*ой* 
English example:
1. *I* gave the book to *him*.
2. *He* gave the book to *me*. 
Notice that *I* becomes *me* and *He* becomes *him*.  Same thing in Russian.  It is too difficult for me to explain here.  Also I am not a native Russian speaker so I do not want to make a mistake and teach you incorrect Russian.  I sugggest buying a grammer book from a bookstore.  That would be your best bet. 
You can buy one on Amazon.com.  Here is their link http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/br ... 79-7258556

----------


## TATY

To have in russian only means to posses, it cant be used as an auxiliary verb!!!!!!!!! 
In english. 
the word TO in "I am going TO the shops", and "I like TO read" have DIFFERENT MEANINGS. In English they happen to be the same word. In Russian it is not the same!
V means To as in, "I am going to the shops" 
The To in "to read" "to play" "to be" etc., does not exist in Russian. 
быть means TO BE
играть means TO PLAY
иметь means TO POSSESS 
Nouns, adjectives, verbs, etc. change their ending in Russian. The dictionary gives you words in their base forms. To be put into a sentence they usually have to be changed. You have to know how to change them to make a sentence. 
Sir Krist, please stop trying to make sentences like this. You can't do it, it doesn't work, and you obviously have no concept of how languages work. I suggest you watch TV instead of trying to learn Russian.

----------


## Milanya1

> PS is there a website for russian grammar?

 Try these sites.  http://www.learningrussian.com/grammar/ http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/index.html

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Sir Krist  Ia iz americi 
> should this be spelled America?why cant this be dont his way.   Я - из Америки.
> I am from America.

 You can't use a dash there  :P

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Sir Krist  Ia iz americi 
> should this be spelled America?why cant this be dont his way.   Я - из Америки.
> I am from America.

 You can't use a dash there  :P 
But here you can:
Я — американец  
Because both parts are nouns.

----------


## Pravit

Krist, how are you learning Russian? I would suggest that you find yourself a good beginning coursebook or enroll yourself in a beginning class.

----------


## Darobat

The dash is only for saying somethign IS something.  Not something IS FROM something. 
[Both of the examples were wrong so here are some new ones]
Владимир - собака.
Vladimir is a dog. 
Владимир из Москвы.
Vladimir is from Moscow.

----------


## Darobat

> Krist, how are you learning Russian? I would suggest that you find yourself a good beginning coursebook or enroll yourself in a beginning class.

 No Class, just book or personal tutor.

----------


## Pravit

Правильно - из большого города.

----------


## Darobat

> Правильно - из большого города.

   ::  Почему?

----------


## Pravit

Потому что "из" требует родительного падежа.

----------


## Darobat

> Потому что "из" требует родительного падежа.

 Ааааа, спасибо.   Много маленкие вещи помнить.

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Krist, how are you learning Russian? I would suggest that you find yourself a good beginning coursebook or enroll yourself in a beginning class.   No Class, just book or personal tutor.

 Eh, you're right, you wouldn't find a Russian class in New Mexico anyway. Although I think they have a Russian program up at UNM, actually.

----------


## Sir Krist

Im only 17 so colledge I have to wait, all I have is a few online dictionaries and they arn't great either in explaining grammar. 
your right they dont teach russian they teach spanish a little french and if your indian(native american) you also get navajo as well but, these classes you have to pick as elective. 
heres a few http://old.www.cityline.ru/cgi-bin/dict/engrus.pl http://mega.km.ru/alphabyte/index.asp 
and I downloaded a english-russian dictionary which is called"feelang dictionary. which is quick and easy to use. but doesnt talk about grammar or anything like that.

----------


## Pravit

You should get some kind of book then. I recommend "The New Penguin Russian Course" by Nicholas J. Brown.

----------


## Darobat

The online dictionary I use is available here: http://translation2.paralink.com/ 
I have the plugin, and it works great!  As for grammar, you need a book.  No internet site on the planet is going to teach you grammar, only be able to reference you or clarify things.  I higly suggest you put some money into a good book.  If you're serious about learning it, it will pay off.

----------


## Vesh

> The dash is only for saying somethign IS something.  Not something IS FROM something. 
> I am big
> Я - большой

 I wouldn't use dash here. "Я большой" is perfectly OK.

----------


## Darobat

Ya, bad example.  I forgot the part about the other word having to be a noun.  ::

----------


## Darobat

> Я — американец

 My book says that you can't use a dash if the subject is a pronoun. 
"With words such as это, вот, or if the subject is a pronoun, the dash is omitted."

----------


## Indoorser

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Потому что "из" требует родительного падежа.   Ааааа, спасибо.   Много маленкие вещи помнить.

 "Много маленькие вещи помнить" sounds not good, "приходится (или нужно) помнить много мелочей" much better  :: . I don't even know the situation for "маленькие вещи" to apply (мелочи, подробности instead).

----------


## Pravit

The general rule is to avoid saying "things" in any language.

----------


## Indoorser

> The general rule is to avoid saying "things" in any language.

 The Beatles didn't know  :: . "Every little thing".

----------


## waxwing

чё-то чё-то чё-то  :P

----------


## Indoorser

> чё-то чё-то чё-то  :P

 
Something-something-something....
Every little thing = каждая (любая) мелочь.

----------


## Sir Krist

what do these 2 words they dont make sense im my book? the online translation says prolit,Pred as these words. BTW
пролита 
пред 
Thank you Drobat this is byfar the best dictionary I think for russian. Although I need a grammar book like you said. 
EDITED:
there is a problem with the website sometimes it wont do anything it says the page has been done wiht errors but over all its ok,It translates some words incorrectally but 98%its correct.

----------


## TATY

My French teacher used to tell us strictly not to get dictionaries. Beginners don't need dictionaries. And they tend to cause more problems than they solve since many people (like Sir Krist) don't know how to use them properly.
I am amazed when I read things like. "I am gonna start learning Russian. I am gonna buy a dictionary." WTF? Buy a cunting grammar book!

----------


## TATY

> what do these 2 words they dont make sense im my book? the online translation says prolit,Pred as these words. BTW
> пролита 
> пред 
> Thank you Drobat this is byfar the best dictionary I think for russian. Although I need a grammar book like you said. 
> EDITED:
> there is a problem with the website sometimes it wont do anything it says the page has been done wiht errors but over all its ok,It translates some words incorrectally but 98%its correct.

 OK, online translators are OK for single words. But don't try and put sentences in them for English to Russian translations. Cos they just don't work, and come up with jibberish. 
пролитие - shedding (noun) (e.g. пролитие крови - bloodshed)
пролить - to shed, to spill
пред- is a prefix attached to the front of words meaning, and is equivalent to the English prefixes: pre-, ante-, fore- 
Sir Krist, why are you needing to know words like this.

----------


## shadow1

> Thank you Drobat this is byfar the best dictionary I think for russian. Although I need a grammar book like you said.

 Personnally, I think this on-line translater sucks. 
I typed in the following:
I have a book.
I am sad.
I like him. 
And this is what came out:
Я имею книгу.
Я грустен.
Я люблю его.

----------


## Rtyom

shadow1, that is the problem with all machine-based translations. People will not get rid of word-by-word rendering in years to come.

----------


## Sir Krist

"why do I need to know these words"
in the book it was describing war or something. 
"WTF? Buy a cunting grammar book" 
I am my funds are a little short right now.but when I get money ill buy one.
"Я люблю его" isnt this translated
 I love him? 
I think the best way to learn is to go to a russian speaking country and live for a good year. buy,sell, talk, ect

----------


## Sir Krist

Does this help as far as grammar?  http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/index.html

----------


## kwatts59

Yes, it is a very good site.

----------

